# Sacrococcygeal block



## viksash (Mar 12, 2010)

My doctor  doing a sacrococcygeal block, can any one let me know which cpt code I should use?

Thank you 
Viktoriya Fotiyev, CPC


----------



## marvelh (Mar 15, 2010)

You will need to find out sacrococcygeal what...
nerve
joint
site of ligament attachment
site of tendon origin / insertion

as this will drive the CPT code for the injection


----------

